# illegitimate offspring mafia [n0]



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 20, 2012)

*THIS IS NIGHT ZERO.*

this is night zero.

24 hours.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 21, 2012)

*THIS IS DAY ONE*

this is day one.

_Vehement Mustelid_ is dead and not at all guilty, not at all remorseful, though that may or may not have something to do with the presence of a conscience. Either way,  there were ten things and now there are nine, and that is good, by most standards.

48 hours.


----------



## yiran (Aug 21, 2012)

*Vehement Mustelid*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2012)

^Wait what? VM is dead, why are you voting for them? *yiran*

Was ten and now nine? Maybe not all night actions were sent in... or it could be that there were only ten players, idk.


----------



## yiran (Aug 21, 2012)

*Phantom*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2012)

I think yiran's alien baiting.


----------



## yiran (Aug 21, 2012)

*Zero Moment*


----------



## hyphen (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm confused.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2012)

yiran said:


> *Zero Moment*


Yep, that confirms it. Nobody vote for yiran.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 21, 2012)

yiran said:


> *Vehement Mustelid*


>VM was mentioned


yiran said:


> *Phantom*


>Phantom posted


yiran said:


> *Zero Moment*


>Zero posted

ŌJŌ


----------



## yiran (Aug 21, 2012)

*Mystic Moon*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2012)

Let's test this...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys, remember, this is more along the lines of _bastard mafia_. He's probably forced to say this.

...But I am curious as to why.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2012)

Wait, shit, this is a bastard mafia?
Well, fuck, ignore me then.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 21, 2012)

Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Guys, remember, this is more along the lines of _bastard mafia_. He's probably forced to say this.
> 
> ...But I am curious as to why.


at least one true statement exists.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 21, 2012)

_wow_ this is strange


----------



## Wargle (Aug 22, 2012)

yiran is acting suspicious! I do not trust him!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 22, 2012)

Wargle said:


> yiran is acting suspicious! I do not trust him!


i'mma take a guess and say that your thing is that you have to use exclamation marks at the end of all your sentences?
or be as blunt as humanly possible?


----------



## Wargle (Aug 22, 2012)

Poly is exactly right!


----------



## yiran (Aug 22, 2012)

*Polymetric Sesquialtera*


----------



## yiran (Aug 22, 2012)

*Augmented Second**


----------



## Superbird (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what's going on, but since this is a bastard mafia of res of all people....


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 23, 2012)

am best timekeeper, certainly, definitely, absolutely.

poly dies, oops, and it's apparently mafia, oops?

*THIS IS NIGHT ONE.*

24 hours.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 23, 2012)

:C well that sucks.
ok i'm done now


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 25, 2012)

was this 24 hours, oops.

*THIS IS DAY 2.*

[rule of most amusing action order applies]

Seems someone figured something was problemful, seems they decided against dealing with it and just pulled out all the divine wrath shenanigans. Wonderful.

Now, we could list the dead, but it would be easier to list the non-dead.

Ah, whatever, Birdy, PenguinAndFriends, Phantom, Wargle, yiran, Zero Moment are dead, from ... lightning, lightning is popular, I guess. Or no, flood. Pest, perhaps?

And then, uh, Great and Powerful Trixie dies, too, oops, not mafia.

And in any case, there is definitely some pest involved in the death of MysticMoon, also not mafia, oops.

And that seems to leave Phantom.

--

As it happens, Phantom happens to be mafia. Also, town. (Things happened, yes, but nobody said there was a _replacement_.)

Phantom also happens to be, uh, neither dead nor alive, wrt win conditions. (Things happened, yes.)

--

Zero Moment, Vehement Mustelid, MysticMoon, PenguinAndFriends ... should win, all non-town players are dead.

By should, I mean, Wargle, also should win, except neither Birdy nor Wargle (unrelatedly, I think) called me out on horrendous role-writing. Well, uh, doing ridiculous things is expectable, _not having a win condition_, or having a win condition logically unfulfillable in most cases, less so >||| I didn't figure that out until too late, though, by which I mean, just now; therefore, errata -- insert "Your alignment is as target." and insert "You win if all non-town players are dead.", respectively.

Augmented Second and Phantom, definitely win, though -- only mafia players are alive. (Not _all_ mafia had to be alive -- there aren't any living mafia, oops. There aren't any living players, oops. But hey, win condition is fulfilled, right?)

yiran, too, definitely wins, because hey, there are no living players.

... hm, Birdy and Trixie are non-winners, oops; I thought Trixie won, because Phantom _is_ two factions ... except Phantom isn't alive, oops -- and hey, first one to actually use its open-ended power to directly attempt to win. Pity it didn't work.

I mean really, half of you got powers which would be blank checks if you'd just logick them out.

--

that didn't go well, I didn't manage to contrive an everyone-win with nobody alive, only managed a win for 4/5 of everyone.

but yes, that was a joint town/mafia/third-party win.

"But basically if you sit down and go "would 99 sane people assume X and actually Y is happening" you have to assume you have a bastard role." also this is v. relevant.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 25, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS MADNESS


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 25, 2012)

hi, I'm a res!


----------



## Mai (Aug 25, 2012)

... So it's over?

I still don't get it, and I had the role list. OTL


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

Huh? I specifically said "Everyone but me, an innocent, and a mafia dies tonight". Or did I die from someone else's action...?

Insane Deities are now the greatest role in existence and I hope I get to be one again sometime~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, a fairly standard game.


----------



## yiran (Aug 25, 2012)

My role:

QUANTUM MECHANIC: each night, you may send the name of a player; that player is neither alive nor dead; when the game ends, that player is neither alive nor dead. People die if they are killed. You are never alive nor dead. Every public statement you make is either true or false.

Yeah.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 25, 2012)

i was mafia don
there was NOTHING INTERESTING about it


----------



## Autumn (Aug 25, 2012)

yiran said:


> My role:
> 
> QUANTUM MECHANIC: each night, you may send the name of a player; that player is neither alive nor dead; when the game ends, that player is neither alive nor dead. People die if they are killed. You are never alive nor dead. Every public statement you make is either true or false.
> 
> Yeah.


quantum mechanic? knowing res i would've thought it would have gone with schrödinger's cat


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

yiran said:


> My role:
> 
> QUANTUM MECHANIC: each night, you may send the name of a player; that player is neither alive nor dead; when the game ends, that player is neither alive nor dead. People die if they are killed. You are never alive nor dead. Every public statement you make is either true or false.
> 
> Yeah.


Goddamnit yiran, I would have won if it weren't for you meddling QUANTUM MECHANIC. ;^;

... another game, perhaps?


----------



## hyphen (Aug 25, 2012)

what.

ok so i was an innocent child. whoever i targeted at night was innocent...

yes, another please.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 25, 2012)

res said:
			
		

> LOVER: on night 0, choose a player; you win if that both you and that player are not dead at the end of the game.


...I actually had a role condition and there was nothing for me to complain about because my role made sense. 

Now as for the rest of it, idfk what in the name of giant hairy anglerfish happened.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 25, 2012)

"But basically if you sit down and go "would 99 sane people assume X and actually Y is happening" you have to assume you have a bastard role." this is my principle in bastard, okay, it has served well.



Maimi said:


> ... So it's over?
> 
> I still don't get it, and I had the role list. OTL


:DDD



> *ORACLE: each night, you may send a statement; you receive a response indicating if the statement is true or false. You win if all non-town players are dead. Your alignment is town.
> 
> *TRUTH DETECTOR: each night, you may send the name of a player; during the following day, the GM will note if each of said player's posts contains at least one true statement. You win if all non-town players are dead. Your alignment is town.
> 
> ...


also, since you ununderstand, even with superior information, mission accomplished.



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Huh? I specifically said "Everyone but me, an innocent, and a mafia dies tonight". Or did I die from someone else's action...?
> 
> Insane Deities are now the greatest role in existence and I hope I get to be one again sometime~


yes. so, phantom seems to have sent no action, so the kill got sent at you. mysticmoon, too, and that got sent at phantom.

so, by rule of most amusing order, your action killed everyone but you (specified) and phantom (last mafia) and mysticmoon (just a random innocent); and then phantom's nightkill offed you, and then at that point, I decided, hey, it's a bastard mafia, I'll just do stupid things and offed mysticmoon per your night 0 action "the span of two nights, a random player that's not me will suffer a harsh disease that nothing can cure, and they'll fall to the ground, dead."

as you've noted, everyone would be very wary of a blank-check role in bastard mafia. that is why I did exactly what your actions specified.



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Yeah, a fairly standard game.


eh, no excitement, kind of boring, eh?



yiran said:


> My role:
> 
> QUANTUM MECHANIC: each night, you may send the name of a player; that player is neither alive nor dead; when the game ends, that player is neither alive nor dead. People die if they are killed. You are never alive nor dead. Every public statement you make is either true or false.
> 
> Yeah.


erratum: [You win if there are no living players.], as we know.



Augmented Second said:


> i was mafia don
> there was NOTHING INTERESTING about it


the mafia faction was just a default, and the interesting was with the interactions between the victory condition. apologies for not giving you interesting things!



Augmented Second said:


> quantum mechanic? knowing res i would've thought it would have gone with schrödinger's cat


too much nethack, okay



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Goddamnit yiran, I would have won if it weren't for you meddling QUANTUM MECHANIC. ;^;
> 
> ... another game, perhaps?


I think I've gotten the bastard mod things out of my system by this point.



MysticMoon said:


> what.
> 
> ok so i was an innocent child. whoever i targeted at night was innocent...
> 
> yes, another please.


another does-things-entirely-not-expect, yeah.



Birdy said:


> ...I actually had a role condition and there was nothing for me to complain about because my role made sense.
> 
> Now as for the rest of it, idfk what in the name of giant hairy anglerfish happened.


well, per role list, as written, you can only win if you get an alignment attached if you lover an innocent; and you can only win if you get schrödingered if you lover a mafia. otherwise, they'd have to kill you to achieve their win condition and end the game.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 25, 2012)

So wait, I won, but I didn't win....

But I didn't unwin...

*woot?*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 25, 2012)

p sure you won.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

Spoiler: mfw day start












Well at least my role was horribly broken in a good way.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

... Now I wish I was the "LYING LIAR WHO TELLS LIES". Then I would say, "This statement is false".

That is all.

Oh! Would you guys be okay if I set up a bastard mafia?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 25, 2012)

Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> ... Now I wish I was the "LYING LIAR WHO TELLS LIES". Then I would say, "This statement is false".
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Oh! Would you guys be okay if I set up a bastard mafia?


per role text as written, that results in loss.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 25, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Spoiler: mfw day start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you didn't _use_ the broken parts >|||

you just kept giving objectively and unambiguously determinable statements.

so, yes. and yes.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 26, 2012)

I was mafia. And I had to lie. THE WHOLE GAME. I'm glad someone called me out on ending everyhing with an exclamation, it was really handy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 26, 2012)

huh? you were town.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 26, 2012)

Shhh I can't read.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 26, 2012)

can someone interpret res's thing about how everyone's win/loss was at the end of game

i confuse


----------

